

That VP of Product Management Is A Rockstar - bdehaaff
http://blog.aha.io/index.php/that-vp-of-product-management-is-a-rockstar/

======
cstovall
By nature I primarily work independently,(aka: an "Introvert")which doesn't
need "tooting-ones-own-horn".

However after reading your article it was as if I was reading my very own
personal philosophy..."Some of the best product leaders I’ve met seem to
manage their teams effortlessly. They push without forcing, inspire without
dictating, and generate loyalty without playing favorites. They demonstrate
discipline while also knowing exactly when to not follow the process—all while
leaving their egos at the door." Only after hearing the expressions of
appreciation repeatedly from my team, did i understand I have successfully
managed people! I didn't know. But they did come to work feeling respected for
the professionals that I knew they were and hired to be. Myself, always
thought my roles were "Project" as every new opportunity I've viewed. But
because I've been driven by "the product", and communicated, I am changing my
LinkedIn "brand" to "product" manager.

THANK YOU! YOUR words were confirmation for me,(introvert and extrovert
sides). So I am humbly stating that yes, I would believe I am a good Product
Manager; having had to wear my "Extrovert" hat. (did i mention I am a loyal
follower of AHA! :-) Respectfully, thank you for the opportunity! Carla S.

